# Introduction



## surrealised (Mar 19, 2009)

Just found this place this morning, while looking for some information on something that I can't remember now. I've been reading a lot of nice stories and threads about others who have shared experiences similar to ours. 

We had a couple of pigeons visit our balcony on the 21st floor here and we fed them some crumbs, they returned the next day and we fed them again. We named them Bob & Felicia. Eventually they nested and produced two eggs. These hatched and grew to become Yin & Yang (One black, One (mostly) white).

After destroying new nest after new nest, we finally gave in and let another nest be built and this produced Samson & Delilah. At one stage we had this family of 6 roosting each night. Poo everywhere! We've not allowed another nest to be built and the most that I've removed in a single day was 5. 

Bob & Felicia finally got the message and moved on. During a family domestic, a very young Samson dropped over the edge and was never seen again. Delilah as picked up (Tranny. Dark eyeshadow and glitzy spotted feathers so we're not sure of the real gender) and sleeps elsewhere now.
Yang has just found someone (Grayce, as she's mostly grey) and well, Yin, we don't think that he's ever gonna leave home. It seems that he think that by cooing and dancing at home that someone is gonna drop by for him. We shall see.

After reading a book years ago about a rescued crow that would fly down out of the sky and visit the rescuer years after the incident, I've always hoped for a similar "wild" pet. We now have 5 plus extended family and apart from the poo we love it. They're such characters. I must be off as Delilah has just checked in for her morning feed before anyone else arrives.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for browsing the forum and sharing with us.

I'm glad you are enjoying the antics of your own feral pigeon population, they are wonderful noble creatures and can be so determined in their endeavors.

Please share some pics too, on your return here.


----------

